# Tolerancia de componentes en amplificadores



## guillecba (May 26, 2008)

Hola muchachos, les quisiera consultar sobre que importancia tiene la tolerancia de las resistencias que usamos en un amplificador o pre, como asi también la importancia del tipo de capacitor a utilizar (ceramico, poliester, etc.) y que mas hay que tener en cuenta para que los dos canales se escuchen lo mas parejo posible.
Mi pregunta se debe a que en el amplificador estereo que he armado no se esuchan iguales los dos canales y el problema no está en la fuente de sonido. En un canal se escuchan mas los graves y en el otro se escuchan mas fuertes los medios. Básicamente esa es la diferencia y es bastante notoria.
El amplificador es con TDA7294 y tambien tiene un pre.

Desde ya les agradezco por su ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

En casi cualquier proyecto de audio es de vital importancia la calidad y precisión de los componentes con que se arma.
Un capacitor fuera de valor (Bastante habitual) te dará una respuesta a la frecuencia distinta a la calculada, incluso distinta a la del canal cuyos componentes cumplan mejor con los valores debidos.

Algo al respecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24357.html


----------



## rssivan (May 26, 2008)

chequeaste cambiando de pocision los canales. invertilos para descartar que el problema este en el pre y no en el mismo amplificador, revisa si no has puesto por error algun capacitor de distinto valor. saludos


----------



## guillecba (May 26, 2008)

He probado de cambiar los canales. El tema es así: tengo el amplificador, el pre y un ecualizador. El amplificador solo ya tiene una minima diferencia entre canales, al conectar el pre la diferencia aumenta por decirlo de alguna manera y al conectar el ecualizador se pone peor.
Lo que voy a hacer es poner resistencias del 1% que serian las de metal no?, a todos los equipos.
Que capacitores me recomiendan?.
Gracias!


----------



## rssivan (May 26, 2008)

tenes posibilidades de subir los esquematicos? para poder ayudarte un poquito mas. saludos


----------



## guillecba (May 26, 2008)

El amplificador es el que está en la hoja de datos del 7294 en configuración bridge.
Al circuito del pre y del ecualizador se los mando después porque no lo tengo acá.
Saludos.


----------



## guillecba (May 26, 2008)

Este es el circuito del pre.
El ecualizador no lo encuentro, es con el 741.
Saludos


----------



## rssivan (May 27, 2008)

hola quillecba, proba quitando el capacitor de salida del preamplificador, ya que el amplificador tiene un capacitor a la entrada, si no funciona prueba sacando el capacitor que tiene el amplificador a la entrada y deja el del pre.


----------

